# Changing Fiscal Representation



## steveb34 (Apr 21, 2010)

Being new to this forum, I bought an apartment with my business partner back in April 2010. At the time of the sale the solicitor who we employed agreed to be our fiscal reprensentative.
However we are now deciding to change our fiscal representative to someone else in the Algarve. The solicitor is now stating we need to complete a transfer of representation form. I personally have never heard of this, can anyone shed any light on this as I would be very grateful.

Cheers


----------



## Alpha Lion (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

Its a very painless procedure. We also changed and our fiscal rep Alconta ask me to fulfill a letter of appointment, as a couple we paid their annual fee 167 Euros + VAT, and with this they changed it within 24h in the Revenue and the form as a proof was sent to the previous fiscal rep. No big deal.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Steve R, as Alpha has said it is very simple, this letter is need to prove to the Fiscal office that you are using a different fiscal representative, otherwise the there would be confusion at the tax authorities as to who to contact re your taxes.


----------

